# [der8auer] Projekt: Fusion-Pot



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Heya 

Mittlerweile baue ich seit ziemlich genau 2 Jahren Container für DICE und LN2 -Zeit für etwas neues 

Auf die Idee kam ich nach einem Gespräch mit einem potentiellen Kunden der unbedingt eine Al/Cu Lösung haben wollte. 

Wichtigste Merkmale eines Pots sind die Masse des Kupferbodenstückes und der inneren Struktur. 
Zu wenig Gewicht -> Temperaturschwankungen unter Last sind groß
Zu hohes Gewicht -> Schlecht für DICE geeignet und im Fall des Coldbug sehr lästig.
Keine Struktur -> Energie kann durch das Kühlmedium nicht richitg abgeführt werden
Zu viel Struktur -> Sehr schnelle Temperaturänderung unter LN2


Mit diesen Punkten im Hinterkopf habe ich mich an die Planung gemacht. Dazu verwende ich das Programm Solid Edge von Siemens.

Mein erster Entwurf sah dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Struktur mit dem Programm zu erstellen war mir zu aufwändig. Habe ich mir also nur gedacht 



Nächster Schritt: Metall + Schrauben bestellen


Kupferrundstange mit 60mm Durchmesser und 70mm Höhe
Aluminiumrundstange (AlCuMgPb um genau zu sein) mit 60mm Durchmesser und 160mm Höhe
M4 x 50 A2 rostfrei Innensechskant-Zylinder-Schrauben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anschließend habe ich die Alu- und Kupferrohteile bearbeitet wovon ich leider keine Bilder habe. Aber hier seht ihr das Endergebnis des Kupferbodens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Boden selbst befindet sich keine Struktur sondern nur ein leichter Kegel vom Bohren. Lediglich an der Innenwand habe ich 2mm tiefe Riefen im Abstand von 3mm angebracht.
Zusätzlich befinden sich die 4 Bohrungen + Flachsenkung im Boden um das Kupferstück später mit dem Alurohr zu verschrauben. 
Eine 4,5mm Bohrung für Temperatursensoren ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Ein weiteres Problem bei einem Pot aus 2 verschiedenen Materialien ist die Verbindung. Dichtungen aus den üblichen Materialien wie Gummi sind nicht möglich da diese unter den geringen Temperaturen hart, spröde und undicht werden. 
Eine Mögliche Lösung wären Graphitdichtungen. Diese erfüllen ihre Funktion selbst bei -250°C noch zuverlässig. Allerdings müsste ich mir diese extra anfertigen lassen was für 10 Dichtungen einen Preis von etwa 150€ bedeuten würde.
Also habe ich mich dazu entschieden die Verbindungsoberflächen extrem glatt zu halten. Dadurch ist der Übergang nahezu metallisch dicht. Zusätzlich befindet sich eine dünne Schickt Amasan Wärmeleitpaste im Übergang. Dadurch ist der Pot selbst unter Druck noch dicht.

Bei der Verschraubung musste ich mal wieder Bekanntschaft mit den negativen Eigenschaften von Kupfer machen... Es ist extrem weich wodurch der Bohrer etwas verlaufen ist. 0,5mm hören sich jetzt nich viel an - machen aber deutliche Probleme. Also musste ich die Löcher von 4,5mm auf 5mm aufbohren. Anschließend hat alles gepasst. 

Impressionen vom fertigen Pot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die marktreife Version wird aber etwa 4cm kürzer sein. Der Alu Aufsatz ist etwas zu lang geraten. 

Zum Größenvergleich noch mit einem 2€ Stück und einem anderen Pot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bilder vom Prototyp im Einsatz:
(Halterung ist nicht die Endversion)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eckdaten:

Gewicht des Kupferbodens: ~1,4kg
Gewicht des Aluaufsatzes: ~0,7kg
Die Fusion-Pots sind so weit fertig 

Mir fehlen nur noch ein paar Rändelmuttern, dann treten die ersten ihre  Reise an.

Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neuen Halterungen habe ich mittlerweile ebenfalls. Danke noch mal an  Lehni und Klutten für diese super Arbeit 
Kompatibilität: Sockel A, 754, 939, 775, 1156, 1366, AM2(+), AM3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass diese Pots sehr aufwändig waren... In  Zukunft werde ich es mir etwas leichter machen und Vollkupfer-Pots  bauen. Der erste ist bereits im Bau 

Greez
Roman - der8auer


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Nice, freu mich schon auf erste Testergebnisse. Wenn er besser ist als mein Alter, werd ich mir sowas gönnen.

P.S.: Wann kann ich mit dem GPU-Pot rechnen... da liegen ein paar Grafikkarten neben mir die wollen was kaltes spüren.


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. März 2010)

Der sieht schonmal echt vielversprechend aus.
Vielleicht werde ich mir auch einen kaufen.


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

Wunderschöner Pot Bauer! 

Hattest Du den, oder den Prototypen, bei der Midnight-Bench im Einsatz?


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Nice, freu mich schon auf erste Testergebnisse. Wenn er besser ist als mein Alter, werd ich mir sowas gönnen.
> 
> P.S.: Wann kann ich mit dem GPU-Pot rechnen... da liegen ein paar Grafikkarten neben mir die wollen was kaltes spüren.



Danke  Der Pot war bereits am Wochenende im Einsatz.

Kann ich leider noch nicht genau sagen da mir immer noch die Halterungen fehlen. Kannst aber mit nächstem Monat rechnen.




Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Der sieht schonmal echt vielversprechend aus.
> Vielleicht werde ich mir auch einen kaufen.



Danke 




Hollywood schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Pot Bauer!
> 
> Hattest Du den, oder den Prototypen, bei der Midnight-Bench im Einsatz?



Thx! Der Pot auf den Bildern war am Wochenende bereits im Einsatz. 

z.B. hier: der8auer's 78458 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce GTX 285 @ 920/1410MHz

Bilder im Einsatz füge ich gleich noch im ersten Posting ein.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. März 2010)

Schönes Projekt, der pot hatt  was^^

Mir gefällt Vollkupfer doch besser.


----------



## devon (17. März 2010)

wär es nicht Geld Effizienter gewesen Alu Rohr zu nehmen ?


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Ja wenn du mir sagst, wo es ein Rohr 60mm Durchmesser, 10mm Wandstärke, aus diesem Material gibt - gerne


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

> Danke  Der Pot war bereits am Wochenende im Einsatz.



Welche Temperaturen hatte er unter LN2 bzw. wie hat er sich gehalten. berichte mal.


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach mein bester Pot bis jetzt. Temperatur ist sehr einfach zu halten da er sehr gut puffert und nicht zu schnell auf LN2 reagiert. Konnte so die Temperatur beim i5-670 problemlos zwischen -95 und -100°C halten.

Edit: Werde ihn aber erst noch an einen unabhängigen Tester verleihen  Ist immer besser als selbst solche Aussagen zu treffen.


----------



## devon (17. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja wenn du mir sagst, wo es ein Rohr 60mm Durchmesser, 10mm Wandstärke, aus diesem Material gibt - gerne


0,75er wandstärke habe ich schon gesehn

€: ne doch nich^^ doch nur 0,5er


----------



## zcei (17. März 2010)

Vom Aussehen her nen richtig geiler Pot!

Was sind denn so die Materialkosten?
Davon kann man ja dann schon in etwa den Preis ableiten ( + Arbeitsgehalt) oder schwebt dir schon ein vollstädiger Preis vor?

Gönn mir vll dann auch mal einen wenn ich mit lower zusammen benche 

Grafikkarten Pots planst du für welche Karten? 

MfG zcei


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. März 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Grafikkarten Pots planst du für welche Karten?
> 
> MfG zcei



Die Grafikkarten Pots sind in der Regel Mulit GPU also für (fast) alle Karten.
Soweit ich weiss muss sich aber Roman erstmal nen aufsatz für die CNC Fräse kaufen und die sind nicht gerade billig


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Schön, dass ich von vornherein weiß, dass ich als Ösi vom Testen ausgeschlossen bin.  Schade.

Also ich wäre für ne Fusionierung zwischen Österreich und Deutschland (genau in der Reihenfolge), dann werden die Postgebühren endlich günstiger.


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

@Bauer

Ich kann dir nach Ostern mal meinen EE schicken!
Dann kannst Du mal einen schönen Vergleichstest fahren!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Roman wird sich vermutlich selbst nen EE zulegen, Petra.


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Roman wird sich vermutlich selbst nen EE zulegen, Petra.



Oh! Das wusste ich noch nicht, Sissi!


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Roman wird sich vermutlich selbst nen EE zulegen, Petra.



Niemals 

Werde bald noch LN2-only Pots bauen die (hoffentlich) besser sind als der EE 




zcei schrieb:


> Vom Aussehen her nen richtig geiler Pot!
> 
> Was sind denn so die Materialkosten?
> Davon kann man ja dann schon in etwa den Preis ableiten ( + Arbeitsgehalt) oder schwebt dir schon ein vollstädiger Preis vor?
> ...



Danke  Materialkosten sind ungefähr.... das verrate ich natürlich nicht :] Endpreis kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Arbeitsaufwand dieses Pots ist aber sehr groß.




Alriin schrieb:


> Schön, dass ich von vornherein weiß, dass ich als Ösi vom Testen ausgeschlossen bin.  Schade.
> 
> Also ich wäre für ne Fusionierung zwischen Österreich und Deutschland (genau in der Reihenfolge), dann werden die Postgebühren endlich günstiger.



Wer weiß  Wenn du interesse hast


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

An so einem dicken fetten LN2-Pot hätt ich übrigens auch Interesse. Oder willst Du, dass ich fremd gehe?


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. März 2010)

@der8auer
Sieht doch mal richtig stark aus! Hätte da noch ziemlich kurzfristig Interesse an einem Grafikkarten Pot, hast du gerade welche auf Reserve?


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

Ganz langsam Jung! 
Unser Potbauer muss erst noch meine Aufsätze fertig machen! 
Dann hätte ich allerding auch Interesse an solch einem LN2 Eimer! 

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

*CoNtAcT auf die Seite schiebt* Erst bin ich dran! 

@der8auer

Also ich teste ihn gerne für dich. Ich hätte nämlich große Lust meinen Celeron 352 noch mal zu benchen. Der packt sicher mehr als 7,2GHz


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. März 2010)

Gibts jetzt hier schon Machtkämpfe? Wollte mich natürlich nicht vordrängeln!


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> @der8auer
> Sieht doch mal richtig stark aus! Hätte da noch ziemlich kurzfristig Interesse an einem Grafikkarten Pot, hast du gerade welche auf Reserve?



Zum Verleihen immer. Verkauf habe ich gerade eine lange Warteliste *gg*




Alriin schrieb:


> An so einem dicken fetten LN2-Pot hätt ich übrigens auch Interesse. Oder willst Du, dass ich fremd gehe?



Okay vorgemerkt





Hollywood schrieb:


> Ganz langsam Jung!
> Unser Potbauer muss erst noch meine Aufsätze fertig machen!
> Dann hätte ich allerding auch Interesse an solch einem LN2 Eimer!
> 
> Hollywood



Du bist auch vorgemerkt 




Alriin schrieb:


> *CoNtAcT auf die Seite schiebt* Erst bin ich dran!
> 
> @der8auer
> 
> Also ich teste ihn gerne für dich. Ich hätte nämlich große Lust meinen Celeron 352 noch mal zu benchen. Der packt sicher mehr als 7,2GHz



Okay. Wann willst denn benchen?


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. März 2010)

Fals du nen Tester für Dice suchst... Da bin ich gerne dabei 
Der Pot soll ja nicht nur für LN2 sondern auch für Dice sein


----------



## Dr.House (17. März 2010)

Ich habe live gesehen wie der neue Pot am WE seine Dienste super verrichtet hat und sieht Hammer aus 

Einmal LN2 Kippen und 5 min Ruhe haben, Roman hat von der Couch aus gebencht.


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich habe live gesehen wie der neue Pot am WE seine Dienste super verrichtet hat und sieht Hammer aus
> 
> Einmal LN2 Kippen und 5 min Ruhe haben, Roman hat von der Couch aus gebencht.



Ja genau! Mit 'ner Saugleitung aus dem Dewar!


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

@der8auer

Also ich stell mich gerne hinten an, falls einer vom Team testen will oder einer gar keinen Pot hat und gerne mal Subzero benchen möchte. Aber wenn Du ihn mir schickst und mit Atanas erklärt wie ich auf dem Asus Commando die Spannung auslesen kann, benche ich jederzeit. Ausser am Freitag, da ist der Core i7 dran.


----------



## Dr.House (17. März 2010)

Da hat Roman bestimmt die passenden Links fürs Commando zur Hand.

Nur auslesen bringt nicht viel, da musst du auch die Spannung erhöhen können.


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Mein Commando ist fully modded, Baby. Oder glaubst Du 7,2 gehen stock?


----------



## Dr.House (17. März 2010)

Du kannst aber die Spannung nicht auslesen ? Hast du im Dunkeln an der Schraube gedreht du verrückter Ösi ?


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die Spannung nicht auslesen ? Hast du im Dunkeln an der Schraube gedreht du verrückter Ösi ?



Weiber, was will man da machen!? 
Testen würde ich die neue Kreation aber auch gern....


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die Spannung nicht auslesen ? Hast du im Dunkeln an der Schraube gedreht du verrückter Ösi ?




Das machen nicht nur Ösis 
Jetzt wissen auch alle wieso mir Heute meine 8800GTS abgeraucht ist 
Im Multimeter war die Baterie lehr


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die Spannung nicht auslesen ? Hast du im Dunkeln an der Schraube gedreht du verrückter Ösi ?



Ääääh... mir fällt grad keine Ausrede ein. *g* Irgendwie lief das Teil ohne, dass ich an Schräubchen drehen musste. 
Jetzt stell dir mal vor ich dreh am Schräubchen und lass den Celeron mit 2V laufen. 

@der8auer

Wenn Petra (Hollywood) den Pot testen will, schick ihn ihr bitte. Ich hab eh einen guten Pot.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Der Pot sieht gut aus.

Wie wäre es mit einem vernickelten Kühlerboden? Wäre beim Einsatz von Flüssigmetall-WLP vorteilhaft, weil sich das Flüssigmetall mit unbeschichtetem Kupfer verbindet, dann hat man das Zeug am Kühlerboden und kriegt es nicht gescheit weg.
Ein versilberter Kühlerboden wäre noch besser.


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Ja das war ursprünglich geplant. Kostet aber ca. 45€ pro Stück. Das ists mir nicht wert.


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. März 2010)

Ich glaube keiner aus unserem Team benutzt zum benchen Flüssigmetall xD
Soweit ich weiss ist die für Sub Zero sogar schlechter.
Silikon ist vollkommen ausreichend und billig.
Ich benutze AC MX-2.
Aber gut aussehen würde es 

Edit:
Wie gesagt:


Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Fals du nen Tester für Dice suchst... Da bin ich gerne dabei
> Der Pot soll ja nicht nur für LN2 sondern auch für Dice sein


----------



## Kovsk (17. März 2010)

Sieht richtig gut aus  Du scheinst auch rein optisch recht gut die Mitte zwischen LN und DICE Tauglichkeit gefunden zu haben 



der8auer schrieb:


> Werde bald noch LN2-only Pots bauen die (hoffentlich) besser sind als der EE



Das sind deine schon lange  Der F1EE is sooo dermasen schlecht  Das Teil ist einfach total overhypt... viel zu wenig Masse und reagiert sehr langsam und schlecht auf Nachkippen  

Klar bin ich ein wenig von meinem Otti Extreme verwöhnt  Aber auch gegen so ziemlich 95% aller Pötte die ich schon in Aktion gesehen habe / benutzt habe ist der F1EE schlecht.

Die Tek 9s sind hingegen echt gut, leider wie der F1EE überteuert und seit dem 4.0 ist mir die Öffnung zum kippen zu klein 

Falls mit dem EE nicht der F1EE gemeint ist habe ich nix gesagt...


----------



## Lower (17. März 2010)

Hallo Roman,

wie gesagt möchten zcei, prof frink und ich eine Session Anfang der Sommerferien machen. Evtl würden wir so nen Pot kaufen. Müssen uns aber noch absprechen! Was uns aber wichtiger ist, ist der GPU Pot, denn wir wollen unsere HD5870/50 ein bisschen ärgern 

So einen Pot würde ich gerne zum benchen testen, aber es waren ja schon viele vor mir dran, außerdem will man beim ersten mal nicht gleich das Beste vom Besten haben! Sonst wird man zu verwöhnt 

Aber echt super Arbeit 

lg aus Wien

Lovro


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. März 2010)

3 Leute und ein Pot??
Wie soll das denn gehen?
Wenn sich 2 Leute einen Pot teilen geht es ja noch, aber 3


----------



## Lower (17. März 2010)

nein wir werden 2 Pots haben 

einen kaufe ich und nen anderen kauft zcei


----------



## exa (17. März 2010)

warum nicht verpresst???

dann wäre auch das Alurohr kein Problem gewesen...


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Kauf mir eine Presse und ich mache es  Kann leider nur mit dem Werkzeug arbeiten das ich auch habe.


----------



## exa (17. März 2010)

man nehme eine Tiefkühltruhe und einen Ofen... das eine auf -35°C (oder sogar mit LN2 abkühlen), das andere auf +220°C

Überlappung 0,25mm und dann das ganze auf einander setzen und aklimatisieren lassen... einwandfreie Verpressung^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Ich hätte am liebsten 2 dieser Pots, aber mit einer Base aus Silber. Die kommen dann auf ein Classified SR-2. 
Schade, dass ich das Geld nicht habe.


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hätte am liebsten 2 dieser Pots, aber mit einer Base aus Silber. Die kommen dann auf ein Classified SR-2.
> Schade, dass ich das Geld nicht habe.




Wer hätte das denn nicht gerne?


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Die Methode habe ich schon mal mit einem Kupferpot ausprobiert. Ging nicht mal ansatzweise... So bald die 2 Stoffe Kontakt haben übertragt sich die Wärme und aus der Passung wird nix.

edit: Vernickeln ist kein Problem - wenn ihr den Aufpreis bezahlt


----------



## exa (17. März 2010)

hmmm ich erinnere mich an jemanden, bei dem es gefunzt hat, aber ob ich das noch mal finde....


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. März 2010)

Ein richtig geiler Pot, sieht richtig gut aus. Ich haber immer mehr das verlangen mir einen bei dir zubestellen Muss es mir noch mal durch denn Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## affli (18. März 2010)

schon geil was du so alles fabriziert. respekt- 
ich hoffe du wirst eines tages noch reich dabei..


----------



## keendeen (18. März 2010)

ja sieht wirklich toll aus.


----------



## heAdsH0t (20. März 2010)

Sehr schön geworden Roman, echt klasse 

Hast du mit der Fertigung arg viel länger gebracuht als bei einem VOll-Alu bzw. VollCu Pot ?
Die Struktur innen sieht auch echt klasse aus.

Du bist wohl geboren um Pötte zu bauen^^  

Grüße
Marci


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2010)

Danke.

Ja der Zeitaufwand ist schon wesentlich größer. Wenn alles klappt wie ichs mir vorstelle wird der Pot aber modular sein  d.h. ich werde z.B. noch kleinere Kupferböden bauen für DICE und evtl. noch einen Boden für GPUs


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. März 2010)

Wenn das wirklich klappt das man denn Pot so aufbauen kann wie mal will, finde ich das nicht schlecht. Mach weiter so


----------



## Lower (20. März 2010)

@Roman:
In der Tat wäre das gut, musst du dir allerdings gut überlegen, da ja das Rohr von einem CPU Pot viel breiter ist als ein GPU-Pot.....musst du halt bedenken. Die Idee finde ich gut, aber problematisch wird es wenn man beides kühlen will  

btw ich melde mich heute am Abend bei dir wg. einem Pot


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2010)

Naja was heißt "als ein GPU-Pot" der Pot ist immer so groß wie man ihn will  

Anbieten werde ichs auf jeden Fall. Werde ja sehen wie es aufgenommen wird


----------



## heAdsH0t (22. März 2010)

Das mit dem "Modular" und "GPU(-Pot)" klingt interessant.
Gibts davon schon ein paar Bilder, Ideen oder so.
Weil das heißt ja dann, so hoch wie der eigentliche CPU-Pot ist + die höhe der GPU-Cu-Base... oder ?
Das wäre ja dann ein Monster, wenn der eigentliche Pot dementsprechend hoch ist 

Mfg Marci

PS: Schöne Woche allen


----------



## der8auer (22. März 2010)

Der Alu-Aufsatz hat einen Durchmesser von 60mm und eine Höhe von 140mm. 

CPU Cu-Boden: 60mm Durchmesser, 70mm Höhe

GPU Cu-Boden: 60mm Länge, 60mm Breite, 60mm Höhe.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Dr.House (22. März 2010)

Alles gut und schön ,aber meist braucht man beides gleichzeitig, CPU- und GPU-Pot 

Ist ein hammer Gerät


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Alles gut und schön ,aber meist braucht man beides gleichzeitig, CPU- und GPU-Pot



Jaa, aber die meisten haben jaa schon einen CPU Pot.
Dann können die Personen erstmal nur CPU also 2D mit den Fusion-Pot benchen und später ihren älteren nicht soo guten Pot auffe CPU schnallen und den Fusion Pot auf die GraKa.


----------



## Jan565 (23. März 2010)

N1. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Benches. Wie währe es, wenn du die neuen Phenom X6 damit mal in "schwitzen" bringst? 

Währe mal interessant wie weit man die unter LN2 bekommt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Gibts schon was neues wegen der gefrästen Halterung???


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2010)

Ja ich habe die erste bereits erhalten  Die restlichen sollten nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen. Dann gibts auch Bilder davon.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Das klingt ja schonmal richtig gut.
Dann wirds ja auch nciht mehr lange dauern bis ich meinen Pot habe


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2010)

Ja davon kannst du ausgehen  Hoffe in 2 Wochen spätestens.


----------



## Chris_ (19. April 2010)

was kostet eigendlich so ein kupferding??


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

Solche dinge klärt man per PN.
Allerdings kostet der Fusion Pot etwas mehr als ein "normaler" Kupfer pot weil die Herstellung aufwendiger ist 
Kannst aber von weit über 100€ ausgehen als richtwert.


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2010)

Die Fusion-Pots sind so weit fertig 

Mir fehlen nur noch ein paar Rändelmuttern, dann treten die ersten ihre Reise an.

Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neuen Halterungen habe ich mittlerweile ebenfalls. Danke noch mal an Lehni und Klutten für diese super Arbeit 
Kompatibilität: Sockel A, 754, 939, 775, 1156, 1366, AM2(+), AM3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass diese Pots sehr aufwändig waren... In Zukunft werde ich es mir etwas leichter machen und Vollkupfer-Pots bauen. Der erste ist bereits im Bau


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

Na die sehen doch wunderfein aus !!
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Hat Zcei das mit dir geklärt ob wir einen für unsere Session kriegen ?


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2010)

Jep einen werde ich an euch leihen  Werde ihn morgen losschicken.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

Naja leihen,es kostet ja nu Geld...
Kann ich aber verstehn bei solchen Pots und zahl das auch gerne !! 
Bin echt mal gespannt 
erstmal DANKE !!!


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Mai 2010)

Oha, die sehen ja schonmal richtig, richtig gut aus! 
Ich kann es kaum erwarten meinen in den Händen zu halten.
Und diese gefrästen Halterungen erst


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2010)

hervorragende Arbeit, Roman. Die Teile könntest so direkt in einen Laden stellen. Wirklich saubere Arbeit. 

Ich finde es ja beinahe schon schade, dass du dich von der optisch perfekten Zweimateriallösung wieder dem Monokupfer zuwendest . Aber natürlich muss für dich auch der Arbeitsaufwand mit an oberster Stelle stehen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Mai 2010)

Aber ich denke das ihn spätestens in 6 Monaten der Bastelwahn packt und er den Fusion Pot Rev. 2
Produziert.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

Und genau zufällig wenn die fertig sind setzen Zcei und ich unsere nächste Session an^^


----------



## zcei (4. Mai 2010)

Hehee immerdoch 

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, dass Frink und ich nen bissl was zu dem schreiben werden  wenn auch nur unter Dice...


Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Ü50 (4. Mai 2010)

Die Halterungen sind da dann wird es es ja nicht lange dauern, bis ......


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

des hab ich bewusst net gesagt, da das unsere erste Session ist und ich soviel Erfahrung mit Pots habe, wie ein MacUser mit dem Bios.
Aufjedenfall werden aber ein paar grafische Impressionen in meinem  Tagebuch  auftauchen


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Mai 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> des hab ich bewusst net gesagt, da das unsere erste Session ist und ich soviel Erfahrung mit Pots habe, wie ein MacUser mit dem Bios.



Also ich bin ein Mac User und habe mehr ahnung vom Bios als die meisten Windows User


----------



## zcei (4. Mai 2010)

zerstör doch nicht seinen geilen Vergleich 

Aber ich meinte auch eher so Fotomäßiges  Kann nie schaden.


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Mai 2010)

Die Pot`s sind mal verdampt gut geworden. Hast richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Die Halterung kann man warscheinlich kaum besser machen als du es gemacht hast. Man kann denn Pot auf jeden Sockel bauen.


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2010)

@ Gamer_95: Danke  Der Bastelwahn hat mich immer :] Stand gestern und heute schon wieder je 8h an der Drehmaschine... Ergebnis gibts hoffentlich bald. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-24.html#post1780353

@ Zonk: Thx! Freut mich, dass die Pots so gefallen 

Ja das tolle an Aluminium ist, dass es nicht so hässlich oxidiert wie Kupfer... Vorallem wenn viel Silizium im Alu ist.

@ FortunaGamer: Thanks!

@ Ü50: Genau so ist es


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

@ Gamer_95
also der Durchschnittsmacuser den ich kenne betet du seiner überlebensgroßen Statue von Steve Jobs wenn der Recher mal blau macht^^.


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Juni 2010)

So und ich frage mal hier was ist? die Seite die ich dir geschickte habe? da gabs ja einige Al und Cu Rohre in Maßen die du gebrauchen könntest, vom Material her weiß ich ja nicht was du haben wolltest.( genaue Bezeichnung! Aber nicht mit sowas ankommen ST37 und so.) Ich suche gern noch mal nach anderen Anbietern. 


Gruß Martin.


----------

